# Glen Rouge Campground, Toronto, On



## Bill & Kate (Apr 28, 2012)

Our annual trek to visit with the in-laws. Another nice site at Glen Rouge Campground, a Toronto City Campground on the eastern boarder of Toronto - tight off the 401 Highway. A little past the peak for the leaves, but still plenty of color (or should I say colour?)


----------



## Snow (Sep 27, 2011)

We haven't gone there yet, but from what I am hearing it is a little hidden gem.. Perhaps next season we'll get there.. it is only about 45 minutes away ..


----------

